# Korg D3200



## david henman

...i'm about to pull the trigger on this daw. looks impressive.

does anyone own one? any caveats?

-dh


----------



## Milkman

It looks quite powerful. In fact it seems to me to be on the virge of replacing a full service studio.

But



Why only 8 xlr inputs?


Give me 16 and it's a keeper. For recording bed tracks I need at least 10 tracks at one time. Overdubs are fine, but to get the main beds with at least drums, bass, rythym guitar and maybe keys, how do you do this with 8 inputs?

By the way, what is MSRP on this device.


----------



## Guest

david henman said:


> does anyone own one? any caveats?


I don't own one but here are some cons for you to consider. As you can see, I'm not a fan of these all-in-one DAWs.

Small screen, not really conducive to long periods of work. For screens I really like what Roland did with their VS-* DAWs: they have a VGA output on the back (and a mouse port) so you can slap a big LCD monitor on their and save your aching eyes.

No mouse support. Jog wheels are nice but some times you just need a mouse (try cutting and pasting sections with just a job wheel and you'll see it gets old fast). See my comment about Roland above: you can have an all-in-wonder box that's comfortable to work at.

Paul already mentioned sterile pres. But that's true for most of these lots-of-input units (even the Presonus stuff that hooks up to your computer).

Eventually all things digital get redundant, are you okay with that? These medium and low grade DAWs tend to get redundant pretty fast.

What's the going rate for one in Canada? Like $1500? For that coin you can put together a computer based DAW that's componentized so it can grow with you. If you don't want the hassles of figuring that all out the guys at Saved By Technology will put one together for you. They can even do training. Keep it off the net, use it only for music, don't install pirated software (or anything but the software you need really) and you'll get more years out of that than out of the Korg unit. My old single-core AMD DAW runs better specs than that Korg and it's 8 year old technology. I confess Cubase hit a home run with their Freeze function in SX3 that makes it easy to pull a lot of years out of a PC-based solution. It's worth the investment.


----------



## david henman

Small screen, not really conducive to long periods of work. For screens I really like what Roland did with their VS-* DAWs: they have a VGA output on the back (and a mouse port) so you can slap a big LCD monitor on their and save your aching eyes.

_...not a huge issue for me, but i believe the korg can be attached to a monitor - i'll check it out._

No mouse support. Jog wheels are nice but some times you just need a mouse (try cutting and pasting sections with just a job wheel and you'll see it gets old fast). 

_...the chances of me cutting and pasting are slim and none. i'm ONLY interested in capturing full length peformances._

See my comment about Roland above: you can have an all-in-wonder box that's comfortable to work at.

_...how much? how many tracks can you record simultaneously? the korg is $1375, and can record 12 tracks at once._

Paul already mentioned sterile pres. But that's true for most of these lots-of-input units (even the Presonus stuff that hooks up to your computer).

Eventually all things digital get redundant, are you okay with that? These medium and low grade DAWs tend to get redundant pretty fast.

_...redundant? how do you mean? there haven't been any new DAWs introduced since the tascam 2488, which i currently own._

What's the going rate for one in Canada? Like $1500? For that coin you can put together a computer based DAW that's componentized so it can grow with you. 

_...no, you can't. i've checked. once you factor in the price of a decent 24-32 track mixer, you're in the $3,000 range. add to that the learning curve. i have a day job, so that's a non-starter. add to the the space requirements - another non-starter. add to that the time involved configuring, programming etc etc etc - another non-starter._

It's worth the investment.

_...i will, eventually, put together a computer based studio. however, at this point in time, it makes no sense. i've discussed with studio owners, and they all agree.

-dh_


----------



## david henman

I think the biggest question is what do your friends use. I'm in the Roland/Boss world, because that's what my friends use, and we can share easier that way.
_
...i have no friends. even if i did, i wouldn't care what they used._



In mic-pre's are usually bland in these kinds of devices, so an outboard device or two is usually helpful.

_...they will have to do, for now. all in good time, grasshopper.

-dh_


----------



## david henman

Why only 8 xlr inputs?

_...plus at least 12 1/4" inputs, and the capability of recording 12 tracks at once, which is the reason i am upgrading from my tascam 2488 (which will be for sale)._

Give me 16 and it's a keeper. For recording bed tracks I need at least 10 tracks at one time. Overdubs are fine, but to get the main beds with at least drums, bass, rythym guitar and maybe keys, how do you do this with 8 inputs?

_...it will record a total of 32 tracks plus, i assume, a stereo mix track. i need to be able to record 12 tracks simultaneously so that we can record live-off-the-floor tracks, and jam sessions. seven tracks for drums, three for vocals and the other two for guitar and bass._

By the way, what is MSRP on this device.

_$1375

-dh_


----------



## Guest

david henman said:


> _...not a huge issue for me, but i believe the korg can be attached to a monitor - i'll check it out._


It cannot. I checked: http://www.korg.com/gear/enlarge_product.asp?prid=D3200 -- no VGA or DVI output on it.



> _...how much? how many tracks can you record simultaneously? the korg is $1375, and can record 12 tracks at once._


I don't know what the current state of the art VS system is but the VS2400, which debuted in '03, has all the Korg's specs plus 16 track simultaneous recording, and then some additional things like expansion slots for additional plugins and such. I think they were ~$1600. Shop around see what's new. My point: Korg isn't the leader in all-in-wonder DAWs. I'd say at least try out Yamaha and Roland before you settle. The L&M at Bloor & Ossignton will have all of them setup and the can take you through a session on each of them. Nothing like a test drive to find out if you fit the vehicle or not.



> _...redundant? how do you mean? there haven't been any new DAWs introduced since the tascam 2488, which i currently own._


These things get EOL'ed by companies pretty fast. I'd be wary buying from Korg because they're not a company with a long time committment to DAW technology. They quickly get hard to fix. It's a commodity piece of gear.

If, in a year, you find you need 16 mic pre's instead of 10, you're in a hard place. With a computer-based DAW you just add another interface like a Presonus firewire channel strip. With this you can't chain them together (I believe you could V-Link at least 2 Roland's together though...and Yamaha has some protocol for synchronizing multiple DAWs as well).



> _...no, you can't. i've checked. once you factor in the price of a decent 24-32 track mixer, you're in the $3,000 range. add to that the learning curve. i have a day job, so that's a non-starter. add to the the space requirements - another non-starter. add to that the time involved configuring, programming etc etc etc - another non-starter._


Did you check with Saved By Technology? Seriously give them a call. Give them your budget. Your use scenario. They sell all these all-in-wonder boxes as well. They are the be all and end all when it comes to stores that deal with recording gear in Toronto.



> It's worth the investment.


For me all these all-in-wonder units are a series of compromises. I see a unit that's worth half it's retail cost in 12 months. There's no way to combat that kind of depreciation. With a component system you can always upgrade piecemeal.



> _...i will, eventually, put together a computer based studio. however, at this point in time, it makes no sense. i've discussed with studio owners, and they all agree._


So why are you asking for opinions then? Specifically caveats? Sounds like you've made up your mind.


----------



## david henman

...the VS2400, which debuted in '03, has all the Korg's specs plus 16 track simultaneous recording, and then some additional things like expansion slots for additional plugins and such. I think they were ~$1600. 

_...hey, that's impressive. i'll check it out. THIS is the reason i started this thread!_

Shop around see what's new. My point: Korg isn't the leader in all-in-wonder DAWs. I'd say at least try out Yamaha and Roland before you settle. 

_...i've checked and double checked the yamahas. eight-track simultaneous recording, maximum._

These things get EOL'ed by companies pretty fast. I'd be wary buying from Korg because they're not a company with a long time committment to DAW technology. They quickly get hard to fix. It's a commodity piece of gear.

_...i checked into that, too. they are distributed and servicesd by coast/erickson in montreal. i have excellent contacts there._


Did you check with Saved By Technology? Seriously give them a call. Give them your budget. Your use scenario. They sell all these all-in-wonder boxes as well. They are the be all and end all when it comes to stores that deal with recording gear in Toronto.

_...i'll check, but according to my friends who own studios, i will still need a 24-track outboard mixer, and the space to accomodate it, which i don't have._


For me all these all-in-wonder units are a series of compromises. I see a unit that's worth half it's retail cost in 12 months. There's no way to combat that kind of depreciation. With a component system you can always upgrade piecemeal.

_...a lot of this is irrelevant, for me. all i need to do is record raw tracks, which then go to a professional studio for mixing and mastering._

So why are you asking for opinions then? Specifically caveats? Sounds like you've made up your mind.

_...see above.

i have made up my mind as regards a computer based set up, and nowhere did i indicate that i was asking for opinions on a computer based system.

i have done a lot of investigating, for many years, consulting everyone i know in the recording industry.

until i find the space to accomodate a computer based system, the time to devote to learning how to use it and the money to afford it, i will stick with DAWs. they provide what i need: a convenient, plug and play method of recording raw tracks.

-dh_


----------



## david henman

iaresee said:


> Did you check with Saved By Technology?


...i used to know the owner (jim?).

problem is, i'm way up in newmarket.

i may give them a call just to see if its remotely possible to get a complete system INCLUDING a 24 track mixer for $1500.

but, i'd still need to find the space to accomodate such a system.

-dh


----------



## Guest

> _...see above.
> 
> i have made up my mind as regards a computer based set up, and nowhere did i indicate that i was asking for opinions on a computer based system._


I have to apologize for that remark. It was out of line. I let a little work stress creep into that post. Sorry.



david henman said:


> _...hey, that's impressive. i'll check it out. THIS is the reason i started this thread!_


Roland is definitely the leader in this technology. It usually comes with a few hundred dollar premium but they're expandable and I think they do their homework when it comes to good UI design.



> _...i've checked and double checked the yamahas. eight-track simultaneous recording, maximum._


That's a shame. I quite like their 02R and 01V line, it's too bad they haven't combined those with a hard disk tracker.



> _...i checked into that, too. they are distributed and servicesd by coast/erickson in montreal. i have excellent contacts there._


If you can, find out what the service life for the unit is. Beyond the warranty period how long can you expect Korg to service the unit for you? Roland's product cycle is, I believe, about 8 years.



> _...i'll check, but according to my friends who own studios, i will still need a 24-track outboard mixer, and the space to accomodate it, which i don't have._


I think I can see why they might think that. But you can get away with something much smaller. Something like:

Rack mounted PC
Presonus FireStudio and some sort of control surface akin to this Mackie unit
-or-
M-Audio ProjectMix I/O (not as readily expandable as the Mackie/FireStudio combo)

Rack all that and you're good to go. That would give you passable 8 pre's, plus some additional in's, and enough outs to do a stereo master out plus a few monitor mixes. The Presonus unit even comes with Cubase so you're all set on the software front. I think M-Audio is all linked up with Pro Tools.



> _...a lot of this is irrelevant, for me. all i need to do is record raw tracks, which then go to a professional studio for mixing and mastering._


Sounds like it works for your use case. I just can't sit in front of those units for mix down and mastering.


----------



## david henman

I have to apologize for that remark. It was out of line. I let a little work stress creep into that post. Sorry.

_...hey, no problem...i tend to get a little over the top, on occasion (grin)!_

Roland is definitely the leader in this technology. It usually comes with a few hundred dollar premium but they're expandable and I think they do their homework when it comes to good UI design.

_...i haven't started to do my homework on the roland machines yet - that's next. i'll be dropping by the arts music store as soon as paul pykala is back from vacation. all things equal, i'd rather buy roland than korg._

If you can, find out what the service life for the unit is. Beyond the warranty period how long can you expect Korg to service the unit for you? Roland's product cycle is, I believe, about 8 years.

_...my roland vs840 is still going strong, some twenty years on._

Sounds like it works for your use case. I just can't sit in front of those units for mix down and mastering.

_...fortunately, i don't know any better (grin)!

that said, i have hung on to my 17" computer monitor, so if i buy the roland, that aspect will be covered.

-dh_


----------



## Milkman

I'm also now looking for an all in one recording unit.

I've been looking at the Boss units (BR-900 and up).

Personally I want something that does NOT require a computer to do basic recording but is capable of interfacing with a computer for editing and storing.

I've been watching a few on E-bay but so far have been out sniped. 

I had a Tascam DAW ad hated the fact that I had to be tied to a computer to use the thing.

Any Boss users who can recommend a unit or give pros and cons between one and another?


----------



## david henman

Milkman said:


> I'm also now looking for an all in one recording unit.
> I've been looking at the Boss units (BR-900 and up).
> Personally I want something that does NOT require a computer to do basic recording but is capable of interfacing with a computer for editing and storing.
> I've been watching a few on E-bay but so far have been out sniped.
> I had a Tascam DAW ad hated the fact that I had to be tied to a computer to use the thing.
> Any Boss users who can recommend a unit or give pros and cons between one and another?


...i strongly recommend the tascam 2488 mk II, like the one i have. huge bang for your buck. 

huge.

which tascam did you have that wouldn't work unless connected to a computer?

-dh


----------



## Milkman

Paul said:


> First the Mackie...now this......didja win a lottery?????
> 
> It depends what you want to do. Is this an "on your own song writing tool", or do you want to do your next album on it? The first step is figuring out how many mics + line in you will want to record at one time. The answer to that will get you on a shorter list.
> 
> I have a BR1180CD, for about 5 years now. It has been supplanted by several generations with more features than mine. That said, I can get servicable demo products out of it, two tracks at a time. The downside, as has been pointed out....they are stagnent technology. With a desktop computer based DAW, you can upgrade component by component and build a killer system over time, with the all-in-ones...what you see is what you get.
> 
> The User Interface for the Yamaha all-in-one recorders is very similar to the interface for the Yamaha digital mixers. That makes the learning curve much quicker if you go with Yamaha for both recording and live work.....again, this is a bit of longer term planning.
> 
> George Rose has two of the 24 track Roland units that he syncs together for a 48 track monster.


I would never record an album at home. It's for demo-ing and capturing ideas. I figure I've forgotten enough cong fragments for a few albums and lately I've had ideas flooding into my brain. I'm anxious to start saving the ideas. If all goes well I'll record an album in the fall.

I'm not trying to build a home studio. I want something completely portable. It doesn't have to be a monster. For that I'll go into a proper studio.

I'm looking for something around $500. give or take a hundred. Used is fine.


No lottery for me. I work my a$$ off to be able to afford this stuff. The snake alone was $1500.


----------



## Milkman

*Br900 Cd*

I went with the Boss BR900-CD.

Seems powerful enough to bang out decent demos and capture ideas.
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Boss-BR900CD-Digital-Recording-Studio?sku=241150

We'll see.


----------



## david henman

Milkman said:


> I would never record an album at home. It's for demo-ing and capturing ideas.



...you're very fortunate if you can afford to pay studio costs, and can deal with the added pressure of a clock running.

that said, i hope one day that my band has the chops and the rehearsal time invested that we can walk into just about any studio and deliver the goods like its second nature.

-dh


----------



## Milkman

david henman said:


> ...you're very fortunate if you can afford to pay studio costs, and can deal with the added pressure of a clock running.
> 
> that said, i hope one day that my band has the chops and the rehearsal time invested that we can walk into just about any studio and deliver the goods like its second nature.
> 
> -dh


Well with the advent of computer recording, studio time is MUCH cheaper than it was twenty years ago. I get a flat rate for a certain number of songs at a local studio and am very happy with the results (no clock ticking).


I remember paying something like $150 an hour at Nimbus Nine in Toronto.

I can record 10 songs and have a mastered disk ready for replication for under $1000 now.


----------



## Guest

Milkman said:


> I can record 10 songs and have a mastered disk ready for replication for under $1000 now.


I'd drive to Brantford to get that rate, can I get the name of your studio please?


----------



## Milkman

Paul said:


> I'm not Milkman, but I've heard his Tommyknockers album.....it was recorded here:
> 
> http://www.ccsound.com/
> 
> They do good work there.


I negotiated my arrangement, but it's legit.

The engineer was very cooperative and able to get what I wanted.


----------



## Guest

Milkman said:


> I negotiated my arrangement, but it's legit.
> 
> The engineer was very cooperative and able to get what I wanted.


Sweet! Thanks guys!


----------



## david henman

...i have decided to go with the korg d3200, since roland has discontinued its 2400 series, which was three times the price of the korg.

after the korg outlives its usefulness, i will probably commit to a computer based set up.

-dh


----------



## Milkman

david henman said:


> ...i have decided to go with the korg d3200, since roland has discontinued its 2400 series, which was three times the price of the korg.
> 
> after the korg outlives its usefulness, i will probably commit to a computer based set up.
> 
> -dh


Good luck with it!

It looks like a powerful device compared to the little guy I just bought.


----------

